# FX6 behind the tank clearance?



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm considering adding an FX6 to one of my tanks. I notice on the videos that there's a clip that mounts on the top of the tank that the intake and outputs are attached to. How much space is required on the back of the tank to use the clip? I have an Eheim 2262 on the tank currently (it will stay on the tank) but I have the intake angled so it doesn't need much room behind the tank.

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The clip sticks off the back of the tank approx. 1-3/8", however, once you lay the hose in the clamp it is approx. 2-1/8". I would leave enough room between the stand and wall to easily install and remove the hoses.

For what's it worth, I did have to trim part of the clip on the inside of the tank because it wouldn't clear the trim on my 125G tank. I also like to leave at least 3" of space between the stand upper trim and the wall for ease of canister filter maintenance and 4" if installing a power filter.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Dee! The tank is in a corner and the side by the corner has clearance of 2.5" so I'll mount it on that side. The clearance at the back of the tank is only 2" so that would be tight.



This tank is in the basement beside the stairs and I've drilled holes in the walls below the tank with plastic grommets in the holes to keep the holes from being too ugly.



All the hoses go from the tank through the holes and all the canisters are placed out of sight behind the wall under the stairs.



That's why I didn't worry about having more clearance between the tank and the wall.

For the FX6 I'll make the holes on the wall that are at the side of the tank and do the same thing. The new canister could replace the 2217 in the photo above. The 2217 could go to a new tank I may set up.

I've only used Eheims so far in my fishkeeping career but I don't think I can afford another 2262. I'm curious what a committed Eheim user like you thinks of the Fluval?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job with the holes in the wall, very professional looking. It's also very convenient to have the space under the stairs to hide the equipment.

I highly suggest that when you install the FX6, you route the hoses as high as possible. Avoid sags in the hoses, it makes it more difficult to prime properly and when the filter purges air every 24 hours, some of that air will get trapped in the sagging hose.

My boyfriend actually purchased the FX5 for me when we were setting up the 125G tank. It wasn't a purchase I had planned on making but at least I got to see how it operates. I'm glad I didn't pay for it! I really don't care for the FX5. The bottom mounted pump tends to accumulate sand substrate despite placing the intake strainer 4" above the substrate, the media basket sponges are a pain to clean of plant material and the ever present Malaysian trumpet snails and I'm not fond of media trays. I just prefer the simplicity of the Eheim Classic model filters.

I have been lucky and only purchased one 2260 brand new, the other 3 were bought used and only required some parts to repair and media of course.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts about the FX5. I may need to reconsider getting it. I have very fine sand in the tank and imagine I'd have the same problem as you with the pump.

I really like the Eheim canisters. Maybe they've spoiled me for anything else.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Many people do like the FX5/6 so don't just go on my opinion, Eheim canisters have spoiled me also.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I have an FX6 and a 406 on my 125. I have the tank and stand 2" from the back wall where my hoses are routed. That's pretty much what you need-2". I don't have any experience with the Eheim filters....and I've only had my tank running for a little over a week but the FX6 runs flawlessly so far. Pretty quiet too.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

no problems here with sand. just place it like 2/3 of the hight of the tank.

cleaning the pump is a little bit more of a chore in comparison to the eheim.

I live in europe, eheim is the standart here. the fx6 is rare. I've had eheim , jbl and the fx6. for me the best is the fx6. I've had it for a year now.

I find eheim just to expensive. there is so much you can do with filters. They have to be able to hold media and thats about it. also a steady flow is verry important but thats nothing a premium filter cant handle. their a little more quiete then the rest but thats about it.

biologicaly eheim is better. but for mechanical filtering the fx6 is better. and because our cichlids are dirty little buggers I prefer the fx6


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I know this is an older post, but thought I'd weigh in on the FX series...

I have 7 of these with 5 in operation, but only been using them for about 3.5 years. I've never paid over $300 for one and bought all brand new. I know the Eheims are expensive. I'd like to go that route and try them, but saving some $ is always a bonus. I like the FX overall. It moves a ton of water and has a lot of room for media. You can stack whatever you want in the trays. I did have an issue with microbubbles years ago on one particular unit, which ended up being an issue with the lid o-ring. Like Dee said, you will get sand in the bottom of the canister, but I have not had any issues with the pumps or sand in the impellar. I've found quite a few cichlid fry and pleco fry living in the bottom no worse for wear... It's also very quiet, but I think most canisters are nowadays. My old Marinelands were pretty noisy for sure. As far as priming goes I just fill the canister up most of the way and follow the book instructions on putting her back in operation. Pretty easy. The advertised 'purge' every 24 hours is kind of a gimmick I think. There's obviously an issue that requires a periodic shutdown. Think it has to do with cavitation or something... don't remember.

And it's nice to see that tank again Zimmy. Planning on any more plants?
If you do go with the FX style, I can pass along a way to avoid hanging the return so far down into the water column per the Fluval instructions. It cuts down on the eyesore of equipment.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for your input Iggy. I was close to getting the FX6 but ended up picking up a used Eheim 2260 just today with all the media and a Poret sponge thrown in for about $225 US. I need to do some work cleaning it up but I think I got a good deal. It will replace the 2217 which is going to be moved to a 40 breeder I'm setting up as a Tanganyika tank.

As for plants, there's no way anything green will survive in this tank at the moment. You can't really see them that well in the photo because they're still pretty small, but there are 6 Uarus in the tank. They destroyed the few anubias that were in the tank and have even managed to nibble the roots of the golden pothos growing out the top down to stubs. A couple of days ago I threw in a pretty good size romano lettuce leaf in. I came down a few hours later, planning to remove the remains, and there was absolutely nothing left of it.

The tank is too small for them as a permanent home but I'm planning to build a 300+ gallon plywood tank for them by next summer.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Uaru are a gorgeous fish. Something I'd love to keep and try out. Unfortunately my water comes out of a well and insanely hard so I'm keeping to Rifts/CA for now. I'd want to get spawns and don't believe they'd do too well with my liquid rock.

Looking forward to the plywood tank. Sounds awesome.

Take care and enjoy the new filter!


----------

